# Tires for old Roadmaster



## born_2_late (Jul 7, 2011)

Newbie here!  Hope this is the correct forum for my question.

When we got this old Roadmaster a few years ago at a yard sale...






...it was (and still is) sporting Kenda 26 x 2.125 tires.  I know next to nothing about this bicycle, but they seem a bit wide.  Now that the tires need to be replaced, I'm hoping there is something more suitable available.  So if anyone has any recommendations for decently priced safe (whitewalls preferred) tires for this model, I'd be very grateful.

And if anyone has any info on the bike itself, that would be appreciated as well!

Thank you in advance.

~Hillary


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tires*

Hillary,

Your bicycle is what's known as a middleweight, having 26 x 1.75 tires.
I have a set I would sell you for 50.00 shipped and are vintage Western Flyer with a tread that is period for your bike...includes tubes as well and probably comes out to $15/tire and less than bicycle shop replacements.
They are clean and pliable with light use available on bicycles sold at Western Auto stores in the 60's and as replacements.
If interested, lmk but either way your bicycle is designed for a skinnier tire.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## born_2_late (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful info, Chris.  And for that offer.  It sounds like a great deal if my bike were in better condition.  Though it looks okay in the picture, it's a "beater," and a general use tread would probably be better for me.  Plus I'm still hoping to get whitewalls if possible.

Still, I'll keep those under consideration.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2011)

Check out ebay, as well as some of the online bike parts warehouses. 26 x 1.75 ww's aren't as common as 2.125's, but they're out there. Just make sure you don't accidentally get 26 x 1 3/4" tires, they're a special size for Schwinn S7 rims, and won't fit. Same with 26 x 1 3/8".


----------



## born_2_late (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you Adam.  I checked ebay and believe I've found exactly what I need!  The information from both of you has been of great help and is much appreciated.


----------

